# HP



## Suns Den (Oct 22, 2007)

I smell smoke from my HP :Locolaugh:


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 22, 2007)

Suns Den said:


> I smell smoke from my HP :Locolaugh:


did I tell I hit

left shift

clear

all &lt;3&gt;

:screwloose:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 22, 2007)

You let the magic smoke out? Oh no... looks like your backup just became your primary... and you need to replace your backup, NOW... you DO have a backup, right?


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, at least you're laughing- I'd probably be in tears! And I have backups all over my office! But I like "mine".


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 22, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> Well, at least you're laughing- I'd probably be in tears! And I have backups all over my office! But I like "mine".


I spent most of last night to get some stuff back in there.


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 22, 2007)

Suns Den said:


> did I tell I hit left shift
> 
> clear
> 
> ...


I feel like someone did the same to my brain &lt;clear all&gt;, anything/everything I pick up now seems to be new.

anyone else feeling the same?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

^^^ That's how I felt going into my last exam. I studied until I just couldn't take it no more. When the last week came I COULDN'T do any more problems. I just re-organized my notes/notebooks so they seemed more efficient. That's why I give the advice for no more problems the week OF the exam. 

Best of luck my friend, don't confuse exhaustion with lack of capability. I am sure you will do well - just ease up so you aren't like scrambled eggs come the morning of the exam. 

Regards,

JR


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 22, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ That's how I felt going into my last exam. I studied until I just couldn't take it no more. When the last week came I COULDN'T do any more problems. I just re-organized my notes/notebooks so they seemed more efficient. That's why I give the advice for no more problems the week OF the exam.
> Best of luck my friend, don't confuse exhaustion with lack of capability. I am sure you will do well - just ease up so you aren't like scrambled eggs come the morning of the exam.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


yes Sir...


----------



## Jennifer Price (Oct 23, 2007)

Suns Den said:


> I feel like someone did the same to my brain &lt;clear all&gt;, anything/everything I pick up now seems to be new.
> anyone else feeling the same?


I'm glad there are others who are feeling this as well. And my last week has been like what JR said. I have done no problems, instead, I have been organizing and getting to know where my references are, as well as going through the practice exam that I did so miserably on and figuring out where I can find stuff in my references and what I did wrong (so I don't make the same mistakes). But no problems for me.


----------



## roadmonkey (Oct 23, 2007)

My brain is about fried, I can't remember a thing I did during my review class. Is there a recovery program floating around that will get my brain back?


----------



## squishles10 (Oct 25, 2007)

If you sleep with all your books on top of your head UPSIDE DOWN, all the info in them will pile into your head overnight! Just don't screw up your tabs!


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 25, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> If you sleep with all your books on top of your head UPSIDE DOWN, all the info in them will pile into your head overnight! Just don't screw up your tabs!


:Locolaugh:

:th_rockon:


----------

